# On Location: 4 Days at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt (Part 3)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As mentioned, over the last two weeks we've had the rare chance to visit the Audi Forum Ingolstadt on four separate occasions. What we found was that there's nearly always something very, very unique in the Audi lexicon to see in and around the brick piazza that makes up the heart of the forum at Audi's headquarters. Of course intended destinations like the Museum Mobile, the Audi Collection store or even the delivery center if you're lucky enough to be picking up a new Audi are the obvious stops but a watchful eye will almost always find more.

Thus far this week, we've posted galleries from our * October 18 * and * October 20 * visits. When we returned on October 21, we hadn't intended to return at all. Just up the road at MTM's headquarters, we found ourselves in a jam and looking for a quick place to photograph MTM's guano crazy 2.5 TFSI-swapped front-wheel drive Audi A1 Nardo. We'd already shot their RS 3 and R8 Spyder at a nearby airport and needed something different. Also, we were pressed for time, needing to leave ASAP for an autobahn blast at the wheel of an RS 5 down to Abt Sportsline's headquarters in Kempten. The Audi Forum was our best hope for a quick and consistent shoot as the glass of Museum Mobile is always a fantastic backdrop and the big shadow cast by the cylindrical building meant even lighting.










Given the lack of time, there was no time to peruse the often target rich environment of the visitor parking garage or visit the employee cafe for a cappuccino. We knocked out the photo shoot on the MTM A1 Nardo in between answering questions about the car to interested passers by and then quickly walked over to Audi's A50 executive building to see if any of the board had left anything interesting parked nearby. We weren't disappointed.

Okay, so it really was just an A1 from the looks of it, but the finish is what grabbed our attention. Our travel mate for the day, an Audi of America transplant who's working in Ingolstadt, believes this is Audi's Estoril Blue... at least that's the basis. Estoril Blue usually isn't painted a matte finish but you couldn't deny that this car looked absolutely fantastic sans the usual glossy finish of an Audi paint job. Audi Exclusive has been doing more and more matte finish paint jobs and while they're not easy to maintain, the net effect is nothing short of spectacular.










While we were shooting by the Museum Mobile, another very interesting car rolled in and parked nearby. Fans of our * Project Glut S5 * (due for an update this week) will certainly recognize the color of this RS 5 - Glut Orange. Like the blue A1, Glut Orange isn't a standard finish on the RS 5 so that means this is an Audi Exclusive special that looks a little less mean than usual thanks to the fitment of snow tires.

All in all, that's not a lot of special catches for our third visit, but given our lack of time and access at the Audi Forum on this particular day, we were far from disappointed. 

Check out more photos of these two cars in our latest photo gallery after the jump below and watch for a writeup on the MTM A1 Nardo on these pages soon.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

